# Day 6 of stimulation



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey ladies,

I'm day 6 in to stimulation on 150 Gonal F and also yesterday I had to start orgalutran also.
Due to my high amh result and having pcos
I am being scanned every 2 days as they fear I could get ohss

Today my scan showed 12 folicles on 1 side and 9 on the other measuring 8mm-10mm

I go back Friday for another scan.

I'm a bit anxious that they are not growing big enough??

Any advice would be most helpful and Gratefully received

Thanks Maria


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Maria

Follicles tend to grow approx 1-2mm a day, so if you're on day 6 and 8-10mm right now then you'd probably have another 5-7 days of stims as a rule (it could change). 12 days of stims is on the lower end of average. 

Good luck!


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

pollita said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> Follicles tend to grow approx 1-2mm a day, so if you're on day 6 and 8-10mm right now then you'd probably have another 5-7 days of stims as a rule (it could change). 12 days of stims is on the lower end of average.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much for your reply pollita,

Had a scan yesterday they are now measuring 14mm and they have changed my Gonal-F from 150 to 225.

And I'm having a scan tomorrow providing everything looks good they said they want me in on Monday for the extraction.

All happening quite fast x


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Going in Monday morning had my last injections today 
First in to theatre they said eeeekkkk!! 
So excited but very nervous


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Eek, exciting!! Don't be nervous, EC is nothing to be worried about at all. Wonderful drugs (and a wonderful feeling without the hangover!) and best of all your eggs start their journey to embryos!

Good luck  

Just realised you posted on Saturday  Hope it went well! x


----------

